# SFX info please



## stan43 (Sep 16, 2015)

I just came across an older posting here that mentions SFX timeshare exchange company. I have searched a few forums here for more information, and have come up empty. Are there threads I have been unable to find? I have a few  questions: Does anyone have actual membership experience? How do the fees compare to RCI? And is it a viable alternative RCI/II? How much inventory do they have? What are "Travel Savings Credits".
Thanks,
Stan Heer


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2015)

SFX is a small independent exchange company.  Some people really love them, and regular customers seem to get good service.

They are located in San Francisco, and seem to be strongest in California and Mexico.

Their fees are more expensive.

The Hotel affiliated resorts systems like Marriott, Westin, Hilton, Hyatt, and Disney do *not* bulk space bank with them, because they are affiliated with II and RCI. 

They have specific requirements for what deposits they will accept.  

So it really depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## presley (Sep 16, 2015)

I used them as my primary exchange company for a while. I liked the program a lot at the time. Their programs and fees change and now it isn't the best fit for me because the exchange fees are higher and I now have access to II, which has more of the type of exchanges that I like.

I still think SFX is better than RCI, but I've had zero success with RCI at this point with ongoing searches and a high rate of success with SFX. Since they are such a small company, the help over the phone is usually really good compared to the bigger exchange companies (much better). However, when looking at online inventory, their overall inventory is much less than RCI. 

You can get an idea of what they carry by looking at their resort escapes. http://www.sfxresorts.com/resort-rental-escapes/  The prices there are rental prices. If you exchange, the exchange fee is $209. or $149. if you buy a membership with them.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 16, 2015)

You can join SFX for free and a deposit is not required to become a member.  There are higher membership levels for a fee and those levels require a membership fee.

They have a much smaller base of resorts that are available for exchange because they are a smaller exchange company.  Their representatives are great and they will help you to answer your questions and address any issues.

They have great inventory for Mexico, San Francisco, and Hawaii, less so for the East coast and Caribbean.  However, I have gone to to international locations with them, including Scotland, London, and Aruba.

In order to be successful with them, you need to be flexible with your travel dates and select multiple locations where you'd like to travel.

Once I needed a 2 BR in Las Vegas to celebrate my mother's 80th birthday.  They didn't have anything in inventory but they have some resources to get units.  They asked me if I would accept a particular resort and within an hour, they found me a unit.

They are the only company I've used for exchanges for the last several years.  I'm happy with them, but I usually request a large variety of locations, I never request a specific resort, and I'm quite flexible on dates. If that works for you, then SFX may be an exchange company you'd be happy with.

They have a deposit special going on right now for 2016 weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 16, 2015)

They always have a special going for deposits.  Now they are offering a $99 exchange for a deposit.  I like that offer a lot.  But honestly, they would have to come up with an exchange for me to be able to use it.  I haven't had many with SFX and have belonged for about 7 years total.  Yes, that seems crazy to me too.  

I haven't had as much success with SFX as others have.  My exchanges are mostly with II.  Nonetheless, I have deposited many weeks with SFX and have very few requests set right now.  Every time I set a request, II has come through for me first.  

I have another request I should add, and this thread reminded me of something for next August.  I can always reserve the same thing I need through WorldMark directly, and I will maybe do that, rather than take a chance and lose my ability through WorldMark.  

BTW, RCI is doing NOTHING for me at all with my WorldMark points.  I may cancel RCI and join II with WorldMark.  Shell is going to RCI now too, which has me looking to give away my Shell points.  I have been depositing a few into SFX, especially Peacock Suites, because the point values are low for the seasons SFX considers red.  If only Disney was still depositing 2 bedrooms into RCI, I would be thrilled because I need multiple two bedrooms or four 1 bedrooms for our next Disney trip with the kids and grandkids.    

The one major advantage to using SFX is their offer to extend weeks another year with a new deposit.  That is something I needed to use recently because I had weeks expiring next year and I doubted SFX will find anything for me.  

I am going to enter some requests now.  I have about 8 weeks on deposit with no searches set.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 16, 2015)

SFX tends to work more 'personally' with you as well.
 When I called to inquire on membership, the agent discussed what I planned to deposit and requested that I call and speak with them when making the ressie because they potentially had some requests.

 It was a pleasant experience...I have not made any deposits yet...maybe later in the year.

 cheers.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 17, 2015)

Regular exchange rate of $209 is same as RCI but you get only high class .. Good crown level)resorts ( unlike RCI exchanges ... Sometimes you don't know what you ll get) and friendly personal staff ( also unlike most , although not all, RCI staff) and you can get the same person again if you want with their ext. Number. 

We are going 4 weeks with them this year, 2 weeks in Kona and 2 weeks at the Mayan Palace in PV.... ... Advantage.. No 4 in 1 restriction. 

If you are a Diamond member, fee required, exchange fee is only $149 and your deposit is good for 3 years.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 17, 2015)

I have not had good luck with SFX. 
I used to use them for exchanges into Manhattan and they now have a one in 3 year restriction in place for all NYC. 
They also have one in 3/4? For the Mayan Palace Group ( although this did not matter to me)

My travel tends to be to the Caribbean and Europe and as a Diamond Member I could request 18 months out. I was almost never able to get anything before I had to book FF tickets at 11 months. 
I also trade with II & RCI with success, each has its purposes. 

I generally put in request to match up with home resort reservations or other exchanges already in place. This is not a request that works well with their business model. 

When I was permitted to request NYC (drive to location for me) I would give them a range of 10 weeks  that would work for me and they were always able to fulfill that request. I have also done last minute units as well. 

I had two deposits that expired this July and September and at this point I am not giving them another deposit. In the past I have deposited Marriott, Morritts, SBP, etc. not sure about the future. 

YMMV


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 17, 2015)

So they take Worldmark points ? How does this work ?


----------



## presley (Sep 17, 2015)

sun starved Gayle said:


> So they take Worldmark points ? How does this work ?



You book a full week at any WM location that is listed as a prime location on the SFX website. Then, you just call SFX and tell them you are depositing it. They will contact worldmark and take ownership of the week.


----------



## ailin (Sep 17, 2015)

sun starved Gayle said:


> So they take Worldmark points ? How does this work ?



You would need to make a reservation for a particular week.  You should call them and ask which locations would give you the best trading power.  Get a bunch of options so you can figure out which would cost you the least points.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you for the prompt replies. Has anyone snagged Hawaii through SFX with a Worldmark Deposit ?


----------



## presley (Sep 18, 2015)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Thank you for the prompt replies. Has anyone snagged Hawaii through SFX with a Worldmark Deposit ?



Hawaii has matched for me, but I can't remember what I deposited. I have deposited several WM weeks before. If you want something high demand, book San Francisco - any week. It gives the highest trading power. They also want Vancouver, but that may be specific weeks. If you book a studio, it trades to a one bedroom. If you book a one bedroom, it can trade to a 2 bedroom somewhere else.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 18, 2015)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Thank you for the prompt replies. Has anyone snagged Hawaii through SFX with a Worldmark Deposit ?




I've deposited HGVC Hawaii both times I've made an SFX deposit, cant really tell what was given to get them.  

I've always had the feeling everything that SFX accepts is fair trade for anything they have.

My beef with them is the recent changes to their web site, I prefer to look online myself and do frequent searches inside 60 days.  They tend to put the leftovers online inside 60 days, and I've booked with bonus weeks.  Now the web site is extremely slow to where I dont care to use it.  Their business model for reservations beyond 60 days is to call in and have their employees search for you.  If you prefer that, its great, but it does not fit my preference now so I intend to let my membership expire.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## oceanvps (Sep 18, 2015)

I like to give them vacation internationale clock tower..........  uses up those points.


----------



## presley (Sep 18, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Their business model for reservations beyond 60 days is to call in and have their employees search for you.  If you prefer that, its great, but it does not fit my preference now so I intend to let my membership expire.



I'm in the same boat as SmithOP. I like to do things online and prefer not to make phone calls. SFX is great for those who want a "hand holding" experience. You can call them and they will help you and talk to you as long as you need them to. If you get a match, they call you, no email, no mark in online account. It has to be dealt with over the phone. I know lots of people appreciate the personal level of service and being able to easily talk to a smart person over the phone.

My paid membership expires in December and I can't search beyond that with my deposit. It is very disappointing and I don't feel like paying out a member fee to be able to search against my deposit. I have an ongoing request that I placed several months ago. Hopefully, that will hit since I can't do online searches without a paid membership.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 24, 2015)

We have been using SFX for a number of years with great success in about 95% of all exchange requests. We have had memberships with both rci and ii, and overall SFX has been much more advantageous for us.

When you add up all the fees it costs to use rci or ii, SFX is not more expensive, they are in fact less money. Also, they do have affiliations with certain major brands. We have had exchanges in Hawaii, NY, Florida, Colorado, California, Canada, England, Spain, Austria, Thailand. We have found, they have much more to offer than Mexico and California. Another feature they have that beat the others hands down are their bonus weeks.

In fact, it was management at both Club Donatello and Marriott Newport Coast that strongly suggested we try SFX, and for us it has worked very well. Everyone has their favorites. SFX is ours.

Juli


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 24, 2015)

We have been using SFX exclusively for 18 years. Prior to that we belonged to both RCI and II.

Our experience is very similar to Juli. We have always been able to get every request we have made. We usually request specific resorts. It is true that they don't have as much inventory but they also don't have nearly as many people requesting it. We have traded into Marriott, Westin, Hilton, etc in Hawaii, New York City, Las Vegas, Mexico, and several other locations. Unlike RCI and II, SFX will proactively look for the resort or location you request rather than rely on their inventory. I have had exchanges where SFX got them by trading with RCI.

Their fees have always been less. Many resorts charge a resort fee to RCI exchangers that SFX exchangers don't have to pay.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 1, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Regular exchange rate of $209 is same as RCI but you get only high class .. Good crown level)resorts ( unlike RCI exchanges ... Sometimes you don't know what you ll get) and friendly personal staff ( also unlike most , although not all, RCI staff) and you can get the same person again if you want with their ext. Number.
> 
> We are going 4 weeks with them this year, 2 weeks in Kona and 2 weeks at the Mayan Palace in PV.... ... Advantage.. No 4 in 1 restriction.
> 
> If you are a Diamond member, fee required, exchange fee is only $149 and your deposit is good for 3 years.



What is the fee for Diamond membership and how long does it last?


----------



## taterhed (Oct 1, 2015)

$199 on special for 5 years 

Sent from my cell...


----------



## klpca (Oct 1, 2015)

taterhed said:


> $199 on special for 5 years
> 
> Sent from my cell...



How did you get this offer? My account shows $399 for 5 years.


----------



## epcmart (Oct 1, 2015)

There was an offer from Seth Nock of SellingTimeshares.net back in June 2015. I joined also and gave them my 1BR of the 2BR L/O at The Ridge Tahoe for wk7 2016 (very desirable Ski week) after they searched and found me 2BR Wyndham Kona Resort for Spring break 2016 that I had an ongoing search for. The exchange fee was only $99 due to a special in Sep.
This is the only exchange I belong to at the moment though I can join II due to ownership at the Ridge. I currently have an ongoing search for a Thanksgiving week for Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. I hope they come back with something soon.

Here is the link from the offer, not sure if still valid but you can try.

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/ex...il&utm_term=0_9929d3b78d-868b5368b2-103651297

I hope its allowed to post a link here.


----------



## patty5ia (Oct 8, 2015)

*anyone exchanged for Cabo with SFX*

Has anyone gotten an exchange in Cabo San Lucas with SFX?


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 8, 2015)

I haven't because I haven't tried.  But there is a Cabo week right now on their sell-off list.  Check in next week for $799 for a 2 BR with the free Gold Membership.  No exchange needed.  They also have an early Dec. check in, Jr. Suite for $799 with gold and no exchange.

I'm not seeing anything for exchange in Feb - July. but there are two check in dates in Jan for exchange.  I'm sure there will be more available as time goes on and with ongoing requests.  SFX is strong in Mexico.


----------



## qb_bc (Oct 8, 2015)

patty5ia said:


> Has anyone gotten an exchange in Cabo San Lucas with SFX?



Yes. In the Hacienda del Mar in March. Also traded to Hawaii with them. They try hard to get you what you are looking for. It is the only exchange company I have now.


----------



## JuliGee (Oct 8, 2015)

patty5ia said:


> Has anyone gotten an exchange in Cabo San Lucas with SFX?



We have exchanged to Cabo through SFX on numerous occasions, and have given our grown children several bonus weeks there over the years. Cabo is one of our favorite getaway destinations.

They have booked us into the Grand Mayan, Pueblo Bonito, Monte Cristo Estates, Villa Del Arco, and a couple of others I can't recall their names. (Must have had too much tequila!).

The first three months of the year is usually harder to get because its the most demanded time down there. The rest of the year is easier.

Juli


----------



## heathpack (Oct 8, 2015)

patty5ia said:


> Has anyone gotten an exchange in Cabo San Lucas with SFX?



I've gotten Grand Mayan Cabo through SFX.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 14, 2015)

*Thanksgiving in Cabo*

I just booked Hacienda del Mar Cabo as a Getaway in 1BR for $298 for Thanksgivng wk. through SFX...yay..!!


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 16, 2015)

If you want to go to Mexico, SFX has some very nice resorts.  If you want a short notice exchange on thier specials....very good.  If you can wait forever to see if you get an exchange....they generally will come through.  

I have got exchanges into Wyndam Kona Hawaii 2x and another 2 other Hawaii exchanges over the years.  I did have 3 weeks deposited with them...they were my Hawaii timeshares.  I had to give 2 of them to family bcz husband wont go to Mexico.  Very nice trades but not for me.  For the   
3rd week I was able to get New Orleans 2 bedroom, so that made me happy but I did wait for 2 years to get it.  

It seems more people are bypassing SFX and depositing thier weeks into RCI or II.  I have always been happy with thier customer service.


----------



## LynnW (Nov 17, 2015)

We are at Club Intrawest in Palm Desert this week which was booked through SFX. it is a beautiful resort.

Lynn


----------



## herillc (Nov 17, 2015)

*SFX serves me well*

SFX is good for san francisco, west coast and Mexico. Now they have regular inventory for NYC. I have used SFX for 3 years now and quite pleased for their service and exchanges. I exchanged to Cabo (3 bedroom penthouse) during spring break, NYC, Grand Luxxe in RM and NV, San Diego, San Luis Bay Inn and SF (4 weeks). All exchanges were from 3 deposits I made, plus 7 bonus weeks. When i deposit my Summer Hilton Head 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom unit, SFX always offers 2 bonus weeks and cash reward which i can use as exchange fee. I think SFX bonus week is more valuable than II's AC.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 17, 2015)

herillc said:


> SFX is good for san francisco, west coast and Mexico. Now they have regular inventory for NYC. I have used SFX for 3 years now and quite pleased for their service and exchanges. I exchanged to Cabo (3 bedroom penthouse) during spring break, NYC, Grand Luxxe in RM and NV, San Diego, San Luis Bay Inn and SF (4 weeks). All exchanges were from 3 deposits I made, plus 7 bonus weeks. When i deposit my Summer Hilton Head 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom unit, SFX always offers 2 bonus weeks and cash reward which i can use as exchange fee. I think SFX bonus week is more valuable than II's AC.


Where did they get regular NYC inventory from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 18, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Where did they get regular NYC inventory from?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



I have exchanged into NYC 3 times through SFX. We stayed a week at the Manhattan Club, 1 week at HGVC 57th Street, and Hilton Vacation Club Avenue of the Americas. The exchanges were all in the summer. Our favorite by far was the Hilton Vacation Club.

I don't know where they got the weeks from and I don't care. I have used SFX exclusively for many years. SFX is proactive and does not rely on deposits to satisfy their requests. They have various sources often trading weeks with RCI, etc.

One big advantage with SFX is there were no resort fees that RCI exchangers for Manhattan Club, etc. and we had daily housekeeping etc.

We have exchanged into several top resorts all over the US, Mexico, and Hawaii.


----------



## TravelAmore (Jan 17, 2016)

*SFX - Canada Exchanges*

Reading through this thread, it appears many successful SFX users have been quite successful exchanging with SFX to locations in California and Mexico, in particular.  Appears by this thread exchanges might be spotty for other areas.  My question: anyone successfully exchange into Western Canada: British Columbia - Vancouver Island, in particular??  I am a HGVC owner, looking for Vancouver Island in August/early September. I'm thinking of joining SFX to try exchanging to a location on Vancouver Island.  Any predictions on my chances? What happens if an exchange cannot be located by SFX, once I've deposited?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 18, 2016)

TravelAmore said:


> Reading through this thread, it appears many successful SFX users have been quite successful exchanging with SFX to locations in California and Mexico, in particular.  Appears by this thread exchanges might be spotty for other areas.  My question: anyone successfully exchange into Western Canada: British Columbia - Vancouver Island, in particular??  I am a HGVC owner, looking for Vancouver Island in August/early September. I'm thinking of joining SFX to try exchanging to a location on Vancouver Island.  Any predictions on my chances? What happens if an exchange cannot be located by SFX, once I've deposited?



I think you will be disappointed if you are that specific.  I don't know how many VI deposits are going to end up in SFX.  There are not many resorts on VI and you have a specific timeframe.  It may be better to see if there is an owner at the resort you want and try for an direct exchange or rental from them to get exactly what you want.  Canada in Summer and Fall is prime time, and there is never much available.

It would be hard to get that exchange from most exchange companies.


----------



## Tahiya (Jan 18, 2016)

*Vancouver Island & SFX experience*

You could possibly get Vancouver Island.  I've deposited three resorts with SFX over time and two were Worldmark.  In each case, I asked the rep if there were specific resorts and times they prefer.  They said they like Vancouver (city), so that's what I gave them.  If they had said Vancouver Island, I would have given them Victoria.  So--there is some chance.  That said, I haven't gotten anything I requested for my WM deposits and one has already been extended once.  I keep changing my requests as they are filled first by II or RCI.  I've been requesting specific Oregon, AZ, and California resorts over fairly narrow timeframes and now fear losing the one deposit.  

On the plus side, SFX seems fairly flexible about their rules if you talk with a rep; they clearly want to help.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tahiya said:


> You could possibly get Vancouver Island.  I've deposited three resorts with SFX over time and two were Worldmark.  In each case, I asked the rep if there were specific resorts and times they prefer.  They said they like Vancouver (city), so that's what I gave them.  If they had said Vancouver Island, I would have given them Victoria.  So--there is some chance.  That said, I haven't gotten anything I requested for my WM deposits and one has already been extended once.  I keep changing my requests as they are filled first by II or RCI.  I've been requesting specific Oregon, AZ, and California resorts over fairly narrow timeframes and now fear losing the one deposit.
> 
> On the plus side, SFX seems fairly flexible about their rules if you talk with a rep; they clearly want to help.


So out of 3 deposits. ..one exchange matched. . Doesn't sound good. You might have been better off trying a direct exchange on tug marketplace. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## JuliGee (Jan 19, 2016)

TravelAmore said:


> Reading through this thread, it appears many successful SFX users have been quite successful exchanging with SFX to locations in California and Mexico, in particular.  Appears by this thread exchanges might be spotty for other areas.  My question: anyone successfully exchange into Western Canada: British Columbia - Vancouver Island, in particular??  I am a HGVC owner, looking for Vancouver Island in August/early September. I'm thinking of joining SFX to try exchanging to a location on Vancouver Island.  Any predictions on my chances? What happens if an exchange cannot be located by SFX, once I've deposited?



Quite honestly, in my opinion there is a lot of misinformation and nonsense about sfx with regards to their locations. Some posters suggest they mostly have California and Mexico which may have been true about 20 years ago. We and many other owners we talk with at our HOA meetings at Club Donatello, and the Marriott Newport Coast have had exchanges to different countries in Europe, Asia, Caribbean in addition to Mexico, Canada and around the US with sfx. Management at our properties are frequently recommending owners try sfx.

With regards to Canada, a few years ago we were lucky to get an exchange to Vancouver Island at an Avia West property, but we had to wait over a year to get confirmation for mid October, and that's because I think there are only two or three properties on the island, and therefore tough to get in. In my opinion, I think getting an exchange in the summer for Vancouver Island is probably an unrealistic expectation with any exchange company, especially Vancouver Island being in very high demand.

My son and daughter in-law were booked into Vancouver by sfx about a year ago at Club Intrawest. My husband and I on two occasions have been booked into Whistler at Club Intrawest by sfx.  Like any other exchange company, there is no guarantee of any exchange. If they cannot get your first choice, you should have alternative locations as a back up. Our family has been using sfx for a number of years with mostly good success.

Juli


----------



## presley (Jan 19, 2016)

TravelAmore said:


> My question: anyone successfully exchange into Western Canada: British Columbia - Vancouver Island, in particular??  I am a HGVC owner, looking for Vancouver Island in August/early September. I'm thinking of joining SFX to try exchanging to a location on Vancouver Island.  Any predictions on my chances? What happens if an exchange cannot be located by SFX, once I've deposited?



Once you deposit, you can't get your week back. It will be a difficult trade with all the exchange companies at this date.

I think you'll have better luck posting a want ad on wmowners and here in the marketplace. You can pay for the week or offer to do an owner to owner exchange. There are a lot of Worldmark mega owners who book locations like that 13 months in advance and rent them out later.


----------



## TravelAmore (Jan 19, 2016)

*Many thanks to all Responders....*

I very much appreciate the information you've shared. Sounds like trying to identify an owner at WorldMark or Club Intrawest to initiate a trade or rental will be my best option, given my specific need for location (few resorts available) and dates.  Thank you, Tuggers!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 21, 2016)

SFX has an Australia week and two weeks in Sint Maarten on their sell-off list right now.


----------



## korndoc (Mar 1, 2016)

*another SFX vs II question*

I am at Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta now and went to a presentation 
I currently own at Marriott Palm Desert and use II for exchanges.   Not at all dissatisfied as I accept their limitations
Grand Mayan sales folk are offering to purchase my Marriott for their system and switching me to SFX   They will pay for membership in SFX and claim to have a Vidanta Desk with SFX.  She also said SFX will find TS exchanges with RCI and  II, thus it could be easier for me to trade with them rather than now with my Marriott and II (yes, Marriott has a desk with II)

I am going to post elsewhere regarding whether I should trade my Marriott for the Grand Mayan.  This post is about SFX
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 2, 2016)

*SFX - Vida weeks & more*

I would make a list of your vacations goals and TS usage goals.

Vidanta has strong relationship with SFX . but do you need to buy to gain access  (No ) 

Other than the " trade in " discount you are being offered for the Marriott- is getting rid of it really your goal . You can probably get the same net net$ price or close without a trade in .

 If you wish to rid yourself of Marriott - advertise it on TUG  etc - it might be less complicated  in the end than the "trade in " model .
. 
Grand Mayan is a part of a great resort system ( I own MP ) .If your goal is to there in Jan / Feb ( because you live in a cold climate like I do ) then buy and make sure your booking window is 6 months minimum for your primary week .Then make sure that it says ( in a contract addendum )  that when renewal comes one of your weeks continues to have that same booking window and takes on all the rights and benefits of the original week . 
Then make sure the contract says that if you don't go than you pay no MF( this may be pay mandatory MF for 5 yrs then " no go- no pay"
This is your exit strategy if life changes . ( job change /health / age / etc)

Buying resale Grand Mayan for $1 - will still cost you (or the seller) approx $ 5000 since the transfer fee is almost always 5x MF .

If your primary vacation travels will be mid March (exclude 2 Easter weeks) until December ( exclude Christmas & New Years weeks )  then you can probably exchange / rent from owner etc into these resorts without buying.

*****
I believe -that Vidanta is promoting "bonus weeks " that only deposit into SFX ( Vida Weeks) This is a benefit if you purchase as you get a " free week"
that allows you to do exchanges  AND still visit Grand Mayan resorts with your "primary " purchased week .

I think their goal is to move away from the mass of " developer weeks" that THEY deposit into RCI . By including them in TS sales - there is bonus for the buyer and they still get a flow of sales prospects from exchanges coming from SFX ( since this second week is for SFX / Vida exchange only) .

As a business and sales model it makes sense as a win win . You win by getting a bonus week , they win when they sell the next prospect sent from SFX 

******
Review your goals 
All these layers of the presentation may not be core to your vacation goals


----------



## korndoc (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for  your advice.  I am going to send you a private message regarding Vida vacations since I did not want to go off topic in this thread but continue to seek advice regarding SFX.

The particular deal does not have me exchanging my weeks of ownership with SFX for a different T/S elsewhere.  I simply get two 2 BR weeks with SFX in addition to the 2 weeks at Vidanta resort.  This is the bonus you mention.   I wonder if I get any priority at all with SFX in I am not giving them anything to give to someone else.  They claim to have a Vida desk at SFX

Jeff


----------

